# AD22VF brake rotors



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Which AD22VF rotors do you recommend? I found Powerslot rotors and Brembo non slotted rotors. I want the good stopping performance and quality at the same time. I heard AD22VF Brembo rotors are non performance rotor (just stock replacement), but I trust the quality.... any idea?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

You dont need slotted, or drilled.just get the blank rotors, and a good set of pads..be sure to bed them after install...

there is some good reading here...http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=32327


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the ins Black200SXSER. I should just go with Brembo non slotted rotors with good set of pads.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, go with the Brembo non-drilled or slotted and good pads. Nissan factory pads are pretty darn good.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you're not gonna be doing any road racing, go with regular rotors. But if you are, I would get the slotted rotors. The Power-Slots are not that much more than the stock rotors. Since you obviously upgraded your brakes, you removed the factory dust shield, the slotted rotors will keep your pads nice and clean, while providing some extra ventilation. I personally like them and have yet to fade my brakes at the track. 

Martin


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Brembo do not make slotted rotors for AD22VF do they?


----------

